# مؤسسة " متفائلين حتى النخاع "



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

*أهلا بيكم 
في*




*

مؤسسة متفائلين حتى النخاع
علي ضحكتك حتى لو .. الدنيا زقتك**














ولأننا متفائلين حتى النعناع
اقصد النخاع
فاسمنا المتفائلين






 رؤساء التنظيم 

" **Coptic MarMar** , Kerlos-love-Jesus , asmicheal "

**



*
*
هدفنا

دعــــوة لــلــتــفــاؤل






ياما حزننا وقلنا مش لاقيين حل
بس برضو لسة بحزننا 

يبأة الحل
 يانعيش عيشة فل .. يانعيش عيشة فل برضو





هنضحك في كل ثانية
هنثق في قدراتنا 
هنحب حياتنا 
هنحقق كل اللي عايزنة
مش بس كلام 
لا
بس نتفائل .


**



*
* 
تــحـــذيــر مــهــم

مبنستقبلش نصايح ولا حواديت من الأخوة المتشائمين !






الدعوة للكل 
للتفاؤل
اي عدو دخيل هنحس انه داخل يحولنا تفاؤلنا لتشاؤم
هيشوف العين الحمرا

**



*
* 
شروط الالتحاق بالمؤسسة

1 - التفاؤل .. اي شخصية كارهة حياتها ودنيتها مالهاش مكان 
هنا

 2 - الضحك .. مش بدون سبب لا 
بس عايزين الابتسامة والروح المرحة 

3 - الثقة .. اي حد مش واثق في قدراته وبيقول الدنيا ظبطتني مالوش مكان هنا




**



*
* 
 إزاي تلتحق بالمؤسسة

كل مافي الموضوع انك هتدخل تكتب نكتة ودي هتبأة ختمك على استمارة الالتحاق بالمؤسسه

**



*
* 
 نـــشـــاطـــنــا 

موضوعات بصورة دائمة لتجديد نشاطنا
تجديد ثقتنا
تجديد تفائلنا وتفعيله 
هنتعلم إزاي نستخدمة في حياتنا لتحقيق احلامنا
مش بس نكون بالإسم متفائلين






إنتظروا أول موضوعاتنا انهاردة

ومن اللينك دة 
هيكون جديد الموضوعات
ايوة من هنا :
 جديد الموضوعات

**





 أعـــضـــائـــنـــا

**dodoz*

*النهيسى
* *
raffy

**mikel coco*


*الحق حق*

*سور*

*sony_33*
*



*
* وأخيرا
كلمة صاحبة الفكرة ورئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسه أ/ إيمي

*بقول  لو ركزنا على همومنا والامنا 
هيزيد احباطنا 
وممكن نعمل مؤسسة للانتحار الجماعى 

ففكر كيرو والغلبانة اسميشيل 
اننا كفاينا بكاء على اللبن المسكوب 
والاخطاء 
والسلبيات 
والسواد اللى صبغ حياتنا 
لان ربنا قال جئت ليكون لهم حياة 
وليكون لهم افضل 

وبعد كل صليب فية قيامة 
لو ركزنا على الالم فقط 
نبقى ايماننا محتاج مراجعة 
لاننا لم نخلق للالم والتعاسة 
اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

نحتمل الالم لكن برجاء فى الملك  المسيح 
واحنا كل شوية ننسكب امامة بالصلاة 
نترك همومنا والامنا 
وناخد تعزيات تفوق كل بشر وكل تصور 



اية رايكم نتفائل 
ونشارك 
ونسعد بكل ما يعطينا اللة 
ونفرح باليوم الجديد 
لانة معناة ان ربنا عندة امل فينا 
وساعة هى الان لنتوب ونفرح بالملك  المسيح 

بلاش نكون سلبيين 
خلينا 
فى 

*مؤسسة " متفائلين حتى النخاع "*

*



*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

*جديد الموضوعات

1 - إفرحوا في الرب كل حين

2 - أظرف تعليق

3 - البطالة برؤية المتفائلين

4 - أقوال اباء عن الفرح

5 - متكاملين لسنا متنافسين

6 - فك الخطوبة

7 - رئيسك مش طايقك تعمل معاه اية

8 - شارة المؤسسة

9 - أغابي
*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

هايل ..

هايل يا كيرو 

عندنا قديسة اسمها القديسة رفقة

اتفككت كل عظامها واقتلعت عيناها

وكانت الضحكة لالا تفارق وجهها وكانت تشكر الرب دائما وتقول له:

شكراً لك يا رب لأنك اشركتني بجزء صغير من الآمك..





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2010)

*تم حذف التعليق الخاص بموضوع الجمعيه فلا معنى له هنا الا انه سخريه من الموضوع الاخر كما ان التوقيت لموضوعك يؤكد هذا يا كيرلس !!!!
ليس معنى اننا نختلف مع اصحاب فكر معين ان نهين افكارهم بهذا الشكل فمن المفترض ان المحبه هى الهدف الاهم من وراء اى موضوع نشارك به سواء منقول او مكتوب
لكل شخص الحق فى التعبير عن اراءه وافكاره باى شكل يراه طالما لا يتعرض لحرية الاخرين ولا يحجر على اراءهم 
وفى الاخير اصبح هناك موضوعين لكل شخص الحريه فى المشاركه فى اى موضوع يراه انسب واليق له فلا داعى لوجود اى جدال فلن اسمح بهذا مطلقاً واى موضوع سيتم فيه ذكر الموضوع الاخر بطريقه لا تليق سيحذف دون نقاش 
ويتبقى سؤال يا كيرلس 
مواضيع هذه المؤسسه كما تسميها هل هى ترفيهيه أم دينيه أم خليط بين الاثنين ؟؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> مواضيع هذه المؤسسه كما تسميها هل هى ترفيهيه أم دينيه أم خليط بين الاثنين ؟؟*



*لو كان ترفيهي
لو كان ديني
لو كان خليط بين الاتنين

اية المشكلة ؟؟

اقصد اجابة السؤال دة فايدتها اية ؟
*​


----------



## dodoz (13 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليكووا
فكرة حلووة قووى 
نعم للتفائل لا للتشائم
هههههههه
معاكوووا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *لو كان ترفيهي
> لو كان ديني
> لو كان خليط بين الاتنين
> 
> ...



*حاضر هفهم سيادتك
علشان لو موضوع ترفيهى حضرتك تحطه فى القسم الترفيهى وتجيب اللينك هنا
لو دينى يتحط فى الاقسام المختصه ونفس الشىء تجيب اللينك هنا 
تمام ؟؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حاضر هفهم سيادتك
> *



*اكون شاكر جدا
*​


dona nabil قال:


> * علشان لو موضوع ترفيهى حضرتك تحطه فى القسم الترفيهى وتجيب اللينك هنا
> لو دينى يتحط فى الاقسام المختصه ونفس الشىء تجيب اللينك هنا
> تمام ؟؟*


*
**اكيد
مانا بعمل كدة فعلا 
شكرا لمسعادتك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حاضر هفهم سيادتك*
> *علشان لو موضوع ترفيهى حضرتك تحطه فى القسم الترفيهى وتجيب اللينك هنا*
> *لو دينى يتحط فى الاقسام المختصه ونفس الشىء تجيب اللينك هنا *
> *تمام ؟؟*


 

:download:

موضوع منوع دونا 
لذا وضعناة بالعام 
ولا اية راى حضرتك 


الموسسة 
او 
الجمعية 

هل مكانهم الترفيهى والدينى


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2010)

*بتكلم عن المواضيع الفرعيه يا ايمى و بيتهيألى كيرلس فهم قصدى​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

كيرو 

ما تنساش الاعضاء المتفائلين حتى النخاع 
بترتيب نزولهم


1- دودوز 
2- ا النهيسى


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتكلم عن المواضيع الفرعيه يا ايمى و بيتهيألى كيرلس فهم قصدى​*


 

:download:

اة سورى دونا 

انا لم افهم اسفة 
بس لى رجاء 

رجاء لا يرقى لمستوى الطلب 

ان يبقى كل ما يخص المؤسسة بالمنتدى العام 

لكن 

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2010)

و بعدين؟
الى متى هذه التصرفات الصبيانية؟ هل انتم في منتدى ام روضة أطفال؟
ألم يحن الوقت ان يراجع كلاً منكم تصرفاته و أن يراعي مشاعر اخيه قبل ان يكتب حرفاً؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

*حاضر بس يا ا/ اسميشيل الموضوع يهدى*
*والناس تتفهم احنا لية كتبناة وهضيف الكل*
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> و بعدين؟
> الى متى هذه التصرفات الصبيانية؟ هل انتم في منتدى ام روضة أطفال؟
> ألم يحن الوقت ان يراجع كلاً منكم تصرفاته و أن يراعي مشاعر اخيه قبل ان يكتب حرفاً؟


 

:download:

حاضر يا روك هنراعى كل ملاحظة حضرتك 

وشكرا لمرور حضرتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

*وانا معاكووووووووو طبعا 30:
ده أنا التفائل ذاته :yahoo::yahoo:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> ميرسى ليكووا
> فكرة حلووة قووى
> نعم للتفائل لا للتشائم
> هههههههه
> معاكوووا




*تمت الإضافة
نورتينا يا دودوز
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *وانا معاكووووووووو طبعا 30:
> ده أنا التفائل ذاته :yahoo::yahoo:
> ههههههه*​



*نورتي يامرمر
تمت الإضافة
اسمك اتلزق
ههههه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وانا معاكووووووووو طبعا 30:*
> 
> *ده أنا التفائل ذاته :yahoo::yahoo:*
> 
> *ههههههه*​


 


:download:

اهلا بالتفاؤل البيور 


اضافتك سعادة  لا توصف كوبتك عسولة 

نورتى المتفائلين كلهم  حبيبتى


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *وانا معاكووووووووو طبعا 30:
> ده أنا التفائل ذاته :yahoo::yahoo:
> ههههههه*​




يعني تلاقي ولاد كتير متفائلين

بس بنات قلييييييييل
ههههههههههههههههههه

برافو عليكي مشرفتنا الضحوكة احييكي..


----------



## سمير قزمه (13 يوليو 2010)

في ظل الاحداث في العالم والكوارث  يجب ان يطاع الله اكثر من العالم ( التفائل ياتي من فرح النفس في المسيح) -----كونوا فارحين في الرب-------


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *نورتي يامرمر
> تمت الإضافة
> اسمك اتلزق
> ههههه
> *​



*اتلزق فييييييييين مش شيفاه انا :t9:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اهلا بالتفاؤل البيور
> 
> ...



*المتفائلين منوووورين لوحدهم يا باشا 30:
وكيرو هو اللى هيحاسب على عداد المتفائلين طبعا 
هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يعني تلاقي ولاد كتير متفائلين
> 
> بس بنات قلييييييييل
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*
لا بالعكس يا كليمووو
انا قليل لما اشوووف واد متفائل 
والنبى والبنات كماااااااان 30:
ههههههه
بصراحة الدنيا مبقتش تشجع على التفاؤل 
بس الا انا طبعا انا ماسكة لها العصاية :t30:
هههههههه
معرفتش أنت زميييييييل فالتفائل ولا ؟*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

سمير قزمه قال:


> في ظل الاحداث في العالم والكوارث يجب ان يطاع الله اكثر من العالم ( التفائل ياتي من فرح النفس في المسيح) -----كونوا فارحين في الرب-------


 

:download:

اهلا بحضرتك ا سمير 

هوة الحقيقة 

اللة قالها افرحوا فى الرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا 

كل الفرح والسلام والسعادة من وفى و بى الرب يسوع لة كل المجد 


وبعد كل صليب قيامة 

لا تركيز على الالم بلا مجد القيامة 
ولا تركيز على الفرح بلا حمل الصليب 

نورتنا ا سمير 

مشاركاتك دائما مميزة وراقية 

شكرا لك


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *المتفائلين منوووورين لوحدهم يا باشا 30:*
> 
> *وكيرو هو اللى هيحاسب على عداد المتفائلين طبعا *
> 
> *هههههه*​


 :download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


لا ما احنا قاسمين البلد نصين 

الكلام الشديد والتنبيهات 

والنكد كلة هاشيلة انا 
وهوة هيشيل بقية الموضوع 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه


ولو تعب كيرو من الشيلة 

هشيلها كلها وحدى وامرى للة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *اتلزق فييييييييين مش شيفاه انا :t9:
> ههههههه*​




*في أول مشاركة في الموضوع 
تحت " أعضائنا "
لابسة نضارتك ولا فين ؟
ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *في أول مشاركة في الموضوع
> تحت " أعضائنا "
> لابسة نضارتك ولا فين ؟
> ههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههه
أحم ..
لبساها بس نسيت امسحها تقريبا :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

*






ملطوووووشة 30:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ولو تعب كيرو من الشيلة
> 
> هشيلها كلها وحدى وامرى للة
> 
> ...




*مهيحصلش والمصحف
احلف باية تاني
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

*من طرائف المتفائلين :
-كان هناك طبيبا متفائلا يكره التشاؤم حتى إنه ثار على ممرضة أحد زبائنه عندما قالت له:إنه مريض فقال لها:لا ياابنتي قولي إنه يظن أنه مريض لأنه لايوجدمايثبت أنه مريض فعلا وفي اليوم التالي اتصلت الممرضه بالطبيب وقالت له:إن السيد الذي كان يظن بالأمس أنه مريض,يظن اليوم أنه توفي

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *من طرائف المتفائلين :
> -كان هناك طبيبا متفائلا يكره التشاؤم حتى إنه ثار على ممرضة أحد زبائنه عندما قالت له:إنه مريض فقال لها:لا ياابنتي قولي إنه يظن أنه مريض لأنه لايوجدمايثبت أنه مريض فعلا وفي اليوم التالي اتصلت الممرضه بالطبيب وقالت له:إن السيد الذي كان يظن بالأمس أنه مريض,يظن اليوم أنه توفي
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​*




*شكلنا هنقفل المؤسسه قبل ماتقلب بعبط الدكتور
مانا مش عشان اقولكوا اتفائلوا اتقلب عبيط
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *من طرائف المتفائلين :​*
> *-كان هناك طبيبا متفائلا يكره التشاؤم حتى إنه ثار على ممرضة أحد زبائنه عندما قالت له:إنه مريض فقال لها:لا ياابنتي قولي إنه يظن أنه مريض لأنه لايوجدمايثبت أنه مريض فعلا وفي اليوم التالي اتصلت الممرضه بالطبيب وقالت له:إن السيد الذي كان يظن بالأمس أنه مريض,يظن اليوم أنه توفي*​
> *:new6::new6::new6:*​


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه

يا بختك يا هابى انجل 

بعسولتك 

كوبتك عسولة


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

* لا بالعكس يا كليمووو
انا قليل لما اشوووف واد متفائل 
والنبى والبنات كماااااااان 30:
ههههههه
بصراحة الدنيا مبقتش تشجع على التفاؤل 
بس الا انا طبعا انا ماسكة لها العصاية :t30:
هههههههه
معرفتش أنت زميييييييل فالتفائل ولا ؟*​





ما اعرفش حاجة غير التفاؤل

دة ايماني المسيحي

الرب جاء ليحمل اثقالنا هو حر هو قال هكذا

صدقته و اديته هما بالكامل..
ما شوفتيش الصورة دي








دي بتقول ايه...

وابي الروحي دائما يقول لي
وهو المطران جاورجيوس اللآهوتي الذي يكتب مقالات 
في جريدة النهار 
اليائس والحزين والغضوب 
فليراجع ايمانه..
فهأسألك..
دة يبقى ايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههه
اقعد بقى يا كيرو سبنى أعملك دعايه 
أقولك سيبلى انا حملة الدعاية للجمعية 30:
وعاوزاك تكون متفاااااائل بكده:smil16:
هههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا أيمى :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> * لا بالعكس يا كليمووو
> انا قليل لما اشوووف واد متفائل
> والنبى والبنات كماااااااان 30:
> ههههههه
> ...


*


يبقى أنت معانا يا كليموووو بقى 30:
يلا يا كيرو جبتلك كليمووووو اهووووو
احب أعرف بس الاول ليا كام على الراس انا :t9:
هههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2010)

*اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله احب التفاؤل
ممكن ابقى عضو معاكم
مع انى مشترك فى جمعية المتشاؤمون
بس انا ممكن اشارك معاك ونقسم الاسبوع
يعنى 5 ايام هنا و4 ايام هناك كدة بالعدل
والدنيا حلوة اجى هنا والدنيا ضاربة ادخل هناك
وا شاء الله حنختمها فى العباسية قولو امين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله احب التفاؤل
> ممكن ابقى عضو معاكم
> مع انى مشترك فى جمعية المتشاؤمون
> بس انا ممكن اشارك معاك ونقسم الاسبوع
> ...




*موافق يامعلم بس خد الإذن من جمعيتك الأول
عشان بس ميحصلش مشاكل*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> يبقى أنت معانا يا كليموووو بقى 30:
> يلا يا كيرو جبتلك كليمووووو اهووووو
> احب أعرف بس الاول ليا كام على الراس انا :t9:
> هههههههههه​[/b]



*لما هو يطلب يا مرمر
وليكي عالراس من نص جنية لححححححححححححححححححد 75 قرش
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *موافق يامعلم بس خد الإذن من جمعيتك الأول
> عشان بس ميحصلش مشاكل*​



ياصديقى متقلقش لو حصل مشاكل حتخنق حبقى معاهم لو محصلش حفرح حبقى معاكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

*ممممممم طيب
كليموووو أدخل أطلب :nunu0000::nunu0000:
ده فيها جنيه زى ما قال الريس:yahoo:*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*عايز نصفه
هههههههه*


----------



## raffy (14 يوليو 2010)

احم احم وانا كماااااااااااان عايزة اشترك فى الجمعية دى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> احم احم وانا كماااااااااااان عايزة اشترك فى الجمعية دى



*تمام رافي تمت الااضافة
نورتي القائمة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يوليو 2010)

*انا اشتركت في جمعيه المخنوفين

لاني كنت فعلا مخنوق ع الاخر

بس لما دخلت هنا وقريت كل كلامكم ضحكت كتير وبدات اتفائل

وربنا يستر بعد كده بتقلب بغم بعد الضحك والتفاؤل

ياريت لو ينفع انضم معاكم 

بس هكون متابع فقط مش هرد ع اي مواضيع زي هناك برضه​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا اشتركت في جمعيه المخنوفين
> 
> لاني كنت فعلا مخنوق ع الاخر
> 
> ...




*نورت يا برنس
تم اللزق
*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2010)

بطبعتي لا استطيع الا ان اكون متفائلاً

مهما كانت الظروف..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بطبعتي لا استطيع الا ان اكون متفائلاً
> 
> مهما كانت الظروف..



*طيب ماتقوووووول انا معاكم:smil8:
ولا أكتبهالك بدالك انا :t30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *طيب ماتقوووووول انا معاكم:smil8:*
> 
> *ولا أكتبهالك بدالك انا :t30:*
> 
> *ههههههه*​


 

:download:

يا كليمو هتروح من كوبتك عسولة فين بس 

احنا معانا اقوى دعاية عسولية 

بالمنتدى كلة 

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 

كوبتك عسولة

 يا بختك ياهابى بيها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

*واخدة بالك يا ايمى 
كليمو يدخل يرمى لنا كلمتين ويمشى 
مش عارفينه معانا ولا ..
لا كليموووو شكله مهدد من المخنوقين :fun_lol:
هههههههههه *


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *واخدة بالك يا ايمى *
> *كليمو يدخل يرمى لنا كلمتين ويمشى *
> *مش عارفينه معانا ولا ..*
> *لا كليموووو شكله مهدد من المخنوقين :fun_lol:*
> *هههههههههه *


 
:download:

سمعت فية تهديدات باهدار دمة 

من البعض رضى اللة عنهم وارضاهم 

ودة اللى مخلية مش قادر يتخذ قرار بالتفاؤل او الخنقة 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههه


 باهزر مش ببطن 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> سمعت فية تهديدات باهدار دمة
> 
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *واخدة بالك يا ايمى
> كليمو يدخل يرمى لنا كلمتين ويمشى
> مش عارفينه معانا ولا ..
> لا كليموووو شكله مهدد من المخنوقين :fun_lol:
> هههههههههه *




الله بتكلم عربي ولا صيني

لما بقول مش بقدر اكون الا متفائل

معناها ايه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

اجيب مترجم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الله بتكلم عربي ولا صيني
> 
> لما بقول مش بقدر اكون الا متفائل
> 
> ...



*لالا خلاص هدى نفسك يا كليموووو 
هترجم لهم انااااااا :t30:
ههههههه
ضيييييف كليموووو يا كيرو 30:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2010)

*عايزه انضم للجمعيه بس صعب بدل ما اهزر هخنقكم 
وصاحب الموضوع قايل اي حد هيعمل كده هيشوف العين الحمراء
مع اني عايزه اعمل كده
يلا ربنا يسعدكم كمان وكمان ودايماا ضاحكين كده​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *عايزه انضم للجمعيه بس صعب بدل ما اهزر هخنقكم
> وصاحب الموضوع قايل اي حد هيعمل كده هيشوف العين الحمراء
> مع اني عايزه اعمل كده
> يلا ربنا يسعدكم كمان وكمان ودايماا ضاحكين كده​*



*ليييييييه بس ياقمر 
ده انتى هتنورينا وأطمنى مفيش عين حمرا
هتكون عين زرقا تنفع معاكى :smil16:
ههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

*فكره جميله اوووى

تسلم ايديكم 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

قالوه

يابني انا عايز اساعدك لكن قولي

انهو ابوك منهم دول

رد::
مشعارف بص بيتقاتلوا ازاي؟


----------



## سور (15 يوليو 2010)

بجد فكرتكم جميله قوى
التفــــــــــــــــــــــــــأول
حلو قوى اننا دايما نشوف الحاجه الحلوه فى حياتنا ونركز عليها
كان نفسى اكون معاكم بس للاسف مش هكونمفيده
دخولى للمنتدى مش بصورة منتظمه
بس متابعه لروح الفرح والحب الجميله ديه​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يوليو 2010)

نعيش على الامل


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نعيش على الامل


 
:download:

يعنى ناخدك  تشرفنا عضو معانا سعيد 
فى 
مؤسسة متفائلين حتى النخاع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الله بتكلم عربي ولا صيني
> 
> لما بقول مش بقدر اكون الا متفائل
> 
> ...



*كدة انت معاانا يا جاااااااامد
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> بجد فكرتكم جميله قوى
> التفــــــــــــــــــــــــــأول
> حلو قوى اننا دايما نشوف الحاجه الحلوه فى حياتنا ونركز عليها
> كان نفسى اكون معاكم بس للاسف مش هكونمفيده
> ...



*اهلا بيكي تنوري في اي وقت
بناء على رغبتك في الإنضمام هضيف اسمك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *عايزه انضم للجمعيه بس صعب بدل ما اهزر هخنقكم
> وصاحب الموضوع قايل اي حد هيعمل كده هيشوف العين الحمراء
> مع اني عايزه اعمل كده
> يلا ربنا يسعدكم كمان وكمان ودايماا ضاحكين كده​*



*اهلا بيكي تنوري في اي وقت
اكيد حضرتك معانا
*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كدة انت معاانا يا جاااااااامد*
> 
> *هههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

بلاش تضيف كليمو هوة لسة 
فى مرحلة تفكير 

وعلية حكم باهدار دمة لو انضم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

بهزر مش ببطن


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يوليو 2010)

*طيب انا عايز ابطن*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب انا عايز ابطن*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*​




:download:


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

احنا مالناش غير ربنا هنا يا بنى 

بجد 

ربنا يتولانا برحمتة بقى 


​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لكل من ساهم بحرف هنا*
*شكرا للتحمس لفكرتنا*
*شكرا لكل من قال اننا بنقلد*
*شكرا لكل من إستاء من هزار قولت مكنتش أقصدة*
*شكرا لكل من قال اننا أطفال*
*شكرا ليكم جميعا*

*موضوع المؤسسة مقفول بعد نجاح كبير بأكتر من 5 أعضاء وأكتر من 6 صفحات ردود في أقل من 10 ساعات*

*مشكورين جميعا*

*مـُغلق*
*بعد إذن الإدارة .*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------

